# Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen



## Duke Nukem (6. August 2010)

Ich möchte im nächsten Urlaub mit dem Brandungsangeln anfangen und bin gerade dabei mir eine passende Rolle auszusuchen. Momentan habe ich die Shimano Ultegra 5500 XSB und XTB(Freilauf) im Auge. Das Schnurfassungsvermögen beträgt: 0,30-390m, 0,35-290m, 0,40-210m. Ist doch eigentlich genug, oder? 

Ausschlaggebend für diese "kleineren" Rollen ist das geringe Gewicht von ca.570g im Gegensatz zu etwa 730g der 10000er Shimanos.

  Mich wundert nur, dass hier fast ausschließlich die großen Shimanos zum Brandungsangeln benutzt werden:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52796

Bringt der etwas grössere Spulenumfang spürbar mehr Wurfweite, oder warum ?


  Andreas


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (6. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

Die größeren wirken sich natürlich positiv auf die Wurfweite aus.

Naja, und das Gewicht stört beim Brandungsangeln doch nun wirklich nicht. Du hast die Rute ja nicht ständig in der Hand wie z.B. beim Spinnfischen, da spielen 200gr mehr oder weniger doch wirklich keine Rolle.

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## degl (6. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

@Duke Nukem,


ausserdem hat eine größere Spule meißt auch eine größeren Schnureinzug, was bei Wurfweiten um die 100m das Einholen der Montage/Fang wesentlich erleichtert

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (7. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

Es kommt nicht nur auf die Größe an 

*Aber *bei Brandungsrollen doch... nimm die 10.000er und du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Achja, Freilauf brauchst du beim Brandungsangeln *nicht*.


----------



## Duke Nukem (7. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

Mag sein, dass die Rute die meiste Zeit im Brandungsständer steht, aber eine leichtere Rolle würde ich auch mal anderweitig benutzen.

  Beim Schnureinzug gibt es vermutlich kaum einen Unterschied, da die große Rolle eine Übersetzung von 4,3:1 hat und das kleinere Modell hat 5,3:1.

  Den Freilauf muss man in der Brandung ja nicht benutzen. Schadet aber auch nicht und für andere Zwecke könnte er mal hilfreich sein.

  Ich glaub, ich muss die beim Händler mal Beide in die Hand nehmen.


Danke schon mal

  Andreas


----------



## DxcDxrsch (7. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

die größe ist besonders beim einholen entscheidend... wenn da muschelkanten sind oder steinpackungen muss man einfach einen schnureinzug haben der schnell genug ist um  das blei darüber hinweg zu bekommen sonst reist man sich ständig was ab.... bei reinem sandstrand spricht eigentlich auch nichts gegen kleinere rollen... nur das halt dann schnell die arme wehtun vom kurbeln  größere rollen sind da schon entspannter


----------



## Klaus S. (7. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Den Freilauf muss man in der Brandung ja nicht benutzen. Schadet aber auch nicht und für andere Zwecke könnte er mal hilfreich sein.



Wenn du Glück hast überlebt der Freilauf sogar die Strandeinsätze mit viel Wind und Salzwasser (den feinen Sand nicht zu vergessen) .

Wie es mir scheint wolltest du nicht unsere Meinungen hören sondern eher eine Bestätigung das die 5500er für die Brandung gut ist. Die eingefleischten Brandungsangler werden dir aber alle zu der 10000er raten (ohne Freilauf).
Was du letztendlich kaufst ist natürlich deine Sache.
Wenn du jedoch die Frage stellst ob man die Rolle *auch *für gelegentlichen Brandungsangeln nehmen kann, ja, das kann man wenn man keine Angst um den empfindlichen Freilauf hat.
Beim Brandungsangeln knallt man nämlich die Bremse so fest an wie man nur kann... ansonsten Aua :m


----------



## Duke Nukem (7. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

Lassen wir den Freilauf doch mal aussen vor. Da bin ich eh schon fast von ab weil mir der spulenintegrierte Freilauf vermutlich zu fummelig ist.

  Vorrangig geht es mir um Größe und Gewicht und da fehlen mir bisher die schlagenden Argumente, die für die 10000 Größe sprechen. 
Die Tatsache, dass die meisten Brandungsangler die 10000er benutzen, ist genau genommen kein Argument.


  @ DocDorsch
  Gerade das Einholen sollte aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Übersetzungen doch kaum einen Unterschied machen. ;+

  Andreas


----------



## Herbynor (7. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

Hi Duke Nukem
Auf Grund meiner wenigen Erfahrung,
bin ich der Meinung, dass Du auf erfahrene Brandungsangler hören solltest, damit Du Dir viel Ärger und Experementieren ersparst, so wie ich.
Ich hatte mir Brandungsrollen von Balzer gekauft, weil sie so akkurat die Schnur aufspulen, denn wenn die Schnur gut auf- gespult wird, wird sie auch  gut abgespult, dachte ich mir zum Weitwerfen, denn Weite kann ja von Vorteil sein.
Um es abzukürzen, der Erfolg war, dass ich neue Ruten gekauft hatte und sie wieder verkauft hatte, weil die Rollen ja so gut spulten. Bis ich durch Zufall darauf kam, dass es an den Rollen lag; an einem Abend ist mir die Schnur mindestens 5-6 um den ersten Rutenring beim Werfen geschlagen und dann war alles weg, wenn es so oft passiert, dann verliert man die Lust am Angeln. 
Denn habe ich meine Zusatz Rolle Daiwa Emblem 5500X montiert und ich hatte keine Probleme mehr, nun habe ich mich gefragt, woran das liegen kann und habe die Schnur- blase mit der Kopflampe von beiden beobachtet und siehe da, mir war alles klar. Von der Balzer Rolle, die so sagenhaft gut aufwickelt, hat eine Schnurblase produziert, die dreimal so groß war, wie bei der Daiwa, die Schnur staute sich vor dem ersten Ring und schlug ab und an um den Ring, kein Wunder.
Meine Erfahrung kann Dir helfen, diesen Fehler nicht zu machen, höre auf erfahrene Brandungsangler und Du sparst dir viel Frust und erreichst auch gute Weiten.
Solltest Du noch Fragen haben, bitte gerne.
 Nun mach was draus und berichte mal, wie es Dir ergangen ist. 
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Klaus S. (7. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

Ja... es bringt mehr Wurfweite... ja... es ist wichtig das die Rolle recht schnell ist damit man über die Kanten kommt... ja... viele Brandungsangler haben sich die gleiche Frage gestellt wie du jetzt und haben dann zu der 10000er Größe (Daiwa 5000-6000er) gewechselt da die "Kleinen" zuviel Wurfweite kosten. Ich selbst hab auch mit 4500er Daiwas angefangen aber hab dann schnell zu den 6000ern gewechselt. Ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht...


----------



## Duke Nukem (7. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

OK, so langsam überzeugt Ihr mich. (Leider liegt es nicht an der Größe der zu erwartenden Fische  )


  @ Herbynor,

  bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich höre gerne auf erfahrenere Angler, sonst würde ich hier nicht fragen, aber ich möchte auch wissen "warum". 


   Danke und Gute Nacht für Heute

  Andreas


----------



## Herbynor (8. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

Hi Duke Nukem
Du hast volkommen recht mit Deiner Einstellung.
Mir lag es daran, dass Du nicht den selben Fehler machst wie ich, fünf Jahre Brandungsangeln in den Sand gesetzt.
Was meinst Du, wie das frustriert, wenn man im Vergleichsangeln dauernd beim Werfen alles abreißt.
Viele Grüße Herby


----------



## singer (9. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

Was hier zum Schnureinzug gesagt wird ist nicht richtig.
XTB 5500 - 105cm
XTB 14000 - 103cm

XSA 6000 - 103cm
XSA 10000 - 103cm

XSB 4500/5500 - 105cm
XSB 10000/14000 - 103cm

Das mehr an Wurfweite gibt es meist wenn man entsprechend dicke Schnüre fischt. 
Das Gewicht der Rollen ist eigentlich unwichtig.


----------



## mcmc (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

Will auch mal meine Senf dazu geben. Große Rollen schon deshalb, weil die Schnur einfach leichter von der Rolle kommt. Wenn Du 100m weniger auf der Rolle hast, ist die kleine leerer und es gibt mehr Reibung am Spulenkopf. Das kostet Wurfweite und zwar erheblich. Man hört es sogar, wie die Schnur dann reibt. Mit einer großen vollen Spule siehst Du  kaum, das Schnur fehlt, wenn Du ausgeworfen hast, gilt erst recht bei bei dünner geflochtener (0.12mm). Du liegst aber insofern schon richtig, dass Du mit der Ultegra liebäugelst. Ein großer Fehler wäre es nämlich, irgendeine no name-Rolle zu kaufen (auch wenn sie groß ist). Billig kauft teuer, das gilt besonders bei Brandungsangeln, wenn Du es ernsthaft betreiben willst. Aber Meine Meinung


----------



## degl (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

@Duke,

zuletzt ist es wirklich am Strand zu merken, wenn unter Last das Ganze andauernd eingekurbelt werden muß..........die großen Shimanos und Daiwas(gibt auch noch andere) sind einfach auf diese "Lust-Last" ausgelegt.
Da eiert, klappert, quietscht und stöhnt nix#6#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## Duke Nukem (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

Es ist eine Daiwa Windcast X 5500 geworden, bzw. gestern bestellt.
  Schnurfassung: 330m/40er oder 210m/50er
  Gewicht 615g

Herstellerseite

  Noch ein Foto zum Sabbern.




  Danke für die rege Beteiligung und schönes Wochende


Andreas


----------



## degl (13. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*

Die passt sehr gut an die Dega.............#6

gruß degl


----------



## Rosi (16. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrolle Größe und Schnurfassungsvermögen*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich höre gerne auf erfahrenere Angler, sonst würde ich hier nicht fragen, aber ich möchte auch wissen "warum".


Hi, das WARUM klärt sich von alleine. Wenn du denn mal los ziehst in die Brandung, egal mit was. Beim Spinnfischen messe ich der Rolle eine solche Diskussion zu, beim Brandungsangeln nicht. Da ist die Rute eher einen eigenen Thread wert. |bigeyes


----------

